# Retirement



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone retired recently ? Anything I should be thinking about or doing before I pull the trigger ? I have been told I can retire today- I am going to do it 9/1/2017. I want to make sure the ship is totally sea worthy before I sail.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Do it!!! Just do it better than me, I let my store talk me into a little part time and sometimes it sucks. But pays for my upland and duck hunts without dipping into the old fund:mrgreen:. I would say do it as soon as you are ready, we don't live foreever and getting old sucks! Insurance sucks if you have to wait for medicare, that was my only concern.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Wife is 4 years younger and I can stay on her insurance fairly reasonably.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you don't have one go find a good financial planner and have him take a look at your finances and do a evaluation on you. I retired 8 years ago at 55 and have never looked back. My advisor is with Raymond James but is a independent with them. When I first talked to him 9 yeas ago he said that I could leave at any time, and after 4 or 5 more months of what I had to put up with at my work I walked out the door. 

The only problem is that you will find that you have less time to do what you want than you did while you were working. Hunting and fishing always get in the way of yard work and working around the home.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

That's been my worry- too much work the wife will want me to do--------- I have a fairly decent guy with my money- he's the one that told me last night I can go now. I just need to sit down and get the game plan set in my head.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, your wife will figure that you need something to do and make a list for you to take care of. I have a friend that had that happen when he retired a few years ago. For him to do anything I need to make a appointment with him a couple of weeks in advance. 

But even then it is is worth it. I thought that I would miss my job but even as much as I enjoyed it retirement is so much better. It only took me a couple of weeks to forget about all the problems that were going on and not having to worry about deadlines or work that I had to do before the day was done.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations Packfish!

Coincidentally, I had a 5-hour retirement planning meeting with my financial advisor last month. He congratulated me for saving money since 1972. By his calculations I can comfortably retire about 6 months after I die.

Geeze, that guy drives a really nice car.

.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Your going to run out of health before you run out of money. So do it and enjoy


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago I had a recently retired friend camping with me. We were sitting there sipping on Bloody Mary's and BSin and he looks at me and said "thanks this is the most relaxed I've been since I retired". I looked at him and said "sounds like you're not doing it right".
If I have to work that hard when I retire I think I'll just keep working ;-)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Goob, is your planner associated with any of Madoff's cronies? 

Middlefork, retirement is what you make of it. If you are married you need to keep the other half happy which will keep you quite busy. If not then you can enjoy your fishing and hunting trips or if a chance of a lifetime hunt comes along you don't need to worry if you can make it or not. 

I'll take retired life any day over working. I have thought about getting a part time job but then I come to my senses and just go fishing.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Critter,
No doubt retirement is what you make it.
I just haven't figured out what to make it.:mrgreen:
Not a yard guy or handyman. My long suffering wife has accepted that and deals with it.
Haven't found any hobbies that keep my interest. Dabble in fishing once or twice a year.
Manage to hunt enough in Utah that I'm ready for it to end when December rolls around.
I have traveled enough that there is very few places I am interested in seeing.
I'm certainly glad for those that get it figured out and if I could it sounds great. Until then I guess I'll just keep racking up that extra 8% in Social Security.
Best wishes on you hunt!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Packfish said:


> Anyone retired recently ? Anything I should be thinking about or doing before I pull the trigger ? I have been told I can retire today- I am going to do it 9/1/2017. I want to make sure the ship is totally sea worthy before I sail.


My retirement is probably at least 46 years away, so take this for what it's worth...

Consider phased retirement. One of the employees at my company recently came back from retirement because he got bored with it. He just didn't have enough things to do to keep him busy. Now he comes in whenever he wants to and when we can use some extra help (usually about 10-25 hours a week) and gets paid hourly. It looks like a pretty good gig. I'm not sure if such an arrangement is possible in your line of work, but it might be worth looking into. It would help ease you into retired life, provide some extra spending money, and keep life more interesting.

Of course, that decision depends on how much you like your job. If you're dying to be done with it, then be done with it. But if it's enjoyable and/or provides a lot of satisfaction to you, it may be a bit unsatisfying to cut it out of your life all at once.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Critter said:


> If you don't have one go find a good financial planner and have him take a look at your finances and do a evaluation on you. I retired 8 years ago at 55 and have never looked back. My advisor is with Raymond James but is a independent with them. When I first talked to him 9 yeas ago he said that I could leave at any time, and after 4 or 5 more months of what I had to put up with at my work I walked out the door.
> 
> The only problem is that you will find that you have less time to do what you want than you did while you were working. Hunting and fishing always get in the way of yard work and working around the home.


I basically did the same and just so happens I worked with Raymond James and still do. Only suggestion I would give you is have things to keep you busy (not too busy though). Everyones life style is different lot depends on just what you would like to continue to do. Everything cost money to do even watching the grandkids. Got to spoil them a little. RETIRE.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Here in Utah county there are programs designed for retired folks that want something to do. One is a foster grandparent program where you volunteer at a local school and help students with reading or math to help them stay up (or catch up) with the rest of the class. You can pretty much set your schedule for what you are willing or able to work.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep, do it now! Always remember what the GREAT Mrs. Gump said: "Life is like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get!" Enjoy it while you can, and don't sweat the small stuff, you'll get used to it! Am gonna take the plunge in a couple of months myself...:mrgreen:


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I would also suggest booking you and your wife 5 days at this place.

CoastalSprings.net Nothing real fancy but they feed you excellent and they fish hard.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

One of my neighbors here is thinking about moving to El Salvador. He has a friend down there who told him for $1500 per month you can live like a king due to the lower cost of living. We then discussed this.

Here in the US West, living is affordable in Arizona, Colorado, NM, Utah, and Wyoming and as long as you stay somewhat far away from the middle of the big cities you can also live like a king.

The Intermountain West is perfect if you like hunting and fishing and hiking.

Who doesn't? You just need to stay healthy.

Eat right.

Glass of wine or shot of whisky every day.

Lots of sleep.

Exercise.

And then hunting season !!


----------

